# Mystery wreck may be Lt. Bishop’s lost P-40 that was shot down December 7th, 1941



## daveT (Dec 6, 2014)

WWII P-40 Warhawk wreck discovered in Kailua Bay, North Shore, Oahu, Hawaii 

Story documents the history of the wreck and its connection to December 7th 1941. 

An underwater wreck was recently rediscovered and investigated in Kailua Bay. Using information provided by someone who first found the wreck more than 37 years ago, the wrecked remains of a WWII era P-40 aircraft was rediscovered.

Team discovered several important artifacts including: Allison V-1710 engine, landing gear, and other wreckage from the plane. The team documented the site with photographs and video. Using military archives and oral histories, the wreck was identified as a very rare P-40B or C model that most likely crashed early in the war.

“This discovery is a tangible reminder of the WWII aviation history of Hawaii, said Trojan. “Sunken aircraft sites like the P-40 Warhawk convey the sacrifices young aviators made throughout World War II in the Pacific. Aviation Archaeology is an exciting way we can help to uncover these wrecks and the stories that go with them.”

“This is an exciting time for underwater wreck discoveries in Hawaii,” said Dave Trojan. The Hawaii Undersea Research Laboratory is conducting WWII maritime archaeology research and it is hoped that this discovery will add to the body of knowledge of Hawaii undersea wrecks. This wreck is another piece of the puzzle of Hawaii aviation accidents and another important part of our aviation history.

Further research is ongoing to positively identify the wreck and conserve artifacts that were recovered from it. 



View attachment Mystery wreck may be Lt. Bishop’s lost P-40 that was shot down December 7th, 1941.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2014)

What a great discovery, if it was indeed Lt. Bishop's aircraft that they found!

Thanks for posting the link


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow, very interesting Dave.  Thanks for sharing sir.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2014)

Kewl!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 7, 2014)

The attachment was a good read. Thanks!


----------

